# Hunter has a new job, he is officially a "working" dog. ;)



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

While I am not active here much anymore (life is too busy!) I wanted to share some awesome news with those who know me and Hunter.

Hunter and I just took a position as the Bird Control K9 Team at a local international Airport. We will be keeping birds and other wildlife off the run ways and airport property. I am very excited to be utilizing Hunter's drives and working abilities in the real world and giving back to my community! 

I am hoping this is only the beginning (he turns 2 years old on the 26th of this month!), and I am currently working on other ways for Hunter and I to volunteer our time and skills to the community. 

Hunter's littermate, Scout, was also recently certified as a service dog for a gentleman with Parkinson’s disease - a great month for his litter!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

now that is a neat job for a dog to do, from the dog's perspective i guess, and an important one. congrats.

i always wondered tho, sure the birds leave the landing strip but does that not cause a hazard in the air??

how does it work?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

x11 said:


> now that is a neat job for a dog to do, from the dog's perspective i guess, and an important one. congrats.
> 
> i always wondered tho, sure the birds leave the landing strip but does that not cause a hazard in the air??
> 
> how does it work?


His job is to act as the "local predator" and discourage birds from hanging around. There are specific times between flights that we patrol and run the birds off. The Airport has a program/schedule for us to follow!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Outstanding! I saw a feature on a nightly news show a couple years ago that featured these dogs at airports doing exactly what your boy will be doing.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> His job is to act as the "local predator" and discourage birds from hanging around. There are specific times between flights that we patrol and run the birds off. The Airport has a program/schedule for us to follow!


gotcha, again congrats.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

big congratulations to you !


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Congratulations Wild Wolf! 
I have read of border collies doing this but the first time I've known of GSDs.
He must have one solid recall. How do you deal with the aircraft engine noise?
Is the work done off-leash or on a long line?
Do you work quadrants of defined areas? 
Hunter must have very strong nerves! A credit to his breeding and lines, as well as your handling and training.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know how often it happens but birds can get sucked up in plane engines which I believe could take down a plane. Yikes!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ocean said:


> Congratulations Wild Wolf!
> I have read of border collies doing this but the first time I've known of GSDs.
> He must have one solid recall. How do you deal with the aircraft engine noise?
> Is the work done off-leash or on a long line?
> ...


Yes, his recall is 100% trustworthy thus far. I have called him off deer, rabbit, squirrels and geese without hesitation. I allow him the chase stuff when it is safe. He is the type of dog that would rather die than upset me, he loves to please and loves to work for me!

The work will be mostly off leash with some on leash patrolling.

Nerve isn't an issue with him, he is bomb proof so far. He has been exposed to gun fire, plane engine noise, fireworks and festivals many times through out his life!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

That's awesome!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Can you give me some details on how this works? I work full time but this would be a really awesome job for my malinois. We run on a trail right next to the airport all the time and planes practically land on us, so I know she has solid nerves around planes. Is this a national organization or would I need to check with someone at our aiport? What kind of certification/training is required?

Great for both of you! You have inspired me as I've also been looking for ways to give back and I simply don't have time for SAR.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job Hunter and Scout.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Hunter. Way to go Hunter. Sounds like Hunter's litter is an all star one.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Congratulations to you and Hunter. Way to go Hunter. Sounds like Hunter's litter is an all star one.


Thank you very much! The litter was definitely phenomenal. His sister (same litter) is also working as personal protection for a family, and apparently gets to ride in a private jet! Hunter's a bit jealous.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That's a great job. Congratulations!

I think of the Airbus A320 that landed in the Potomac when I think of bird strikes. They ingested a couple so it wasn't technically a strike, but just the same, I'm glad there are folks who do this sort of thing.

I've come close to taking out a few smaller birds. That wouldn't have a very good outcome in a smaller aircraft.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

What a neat job!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

That was the East River, not the Potomac.

An Air Florida 737 crashed into the Potomac in the late '70's due to ice.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

What a fantastic job! Great work to you both!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

That's so neat, congrats! Nothing like working with your dog, I think it definitely builds a special bond. 

Hunter is so handsome as well, I love his eyes!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*Cool job!*

What a wonderful job to keep Hunter active and mentally stimulated. Good for you and Hunter. I wonder if they do this in the states.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Many airports use falcons and other predatory birds in the States.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wonderful job for you guys! A nice brag indeed!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

I just learned that we are likely going to be "working" for the upcoming air show taking place at the airport - it is a huge event and I am super excited to get out there!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is so cool!!!!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

We had our first shift this morning, a 4 hour patrol.

I wanted to comment here again to brag a little, since Hunter impressed me and showed me a side of him I hadn't fully seen before today. It is amazing to work along side a working dog that "has it" genetically - how naturally it all comes to him, how eager he is to work and how TIRELESS he is. He worked the Airport 4 hours, and he didn't stop, didn't stop waging his tail, didn't get bored, didn't stop listening - nothing. Kept working, kept his happy eager demeanor the entire 4 hours.

I am a novice handler, and I am doing this training entirely on my own with some seminars in the future to help guide me and keep me on the right track. The Operations Manager at the Airport was beyond impressed with Hunter, said he was such a nice dog and very obedient.

The day started very early, and right off the bat we were escorted through the gates and got right on the runway. A big private jet was getting ready to leave, so I gave a "by me" command and had Hunter do a loose heel to our first area. No hesitation, no concern for the noise from the jet or the heat from the engines. No stress shown, just happy to be outside. We chased a couple of geese hanging around, had to run them off twice because they were stubborn. Hunter was given the command, took off, as soon as they were up in the air he turned immediately and returned to me without command. Tail up, wagging, open mouth happy expression. Prey drive engaged! So he trotted beside me across the run way and to our first area. We did a lot of work with smaller birds, getting him to chase them off, return to me without a command, work on hand signals for send outs, come by, wait, etc. (To be seen when I cannot be heard over the noise from the planes). 

Then when the Operations Manager was leaving to give me time and space to train, a coyote entered the runway space from a freshly dug hole under the gate. I held Hunter's harness and asked him to bark, he did, startled the coyote and the coyote fled back towards the hole. When I knew the coyote was definitely getting out of there, I released Hunter to finish chasing it off. He did great on the recall. Operations manager was very happy with my control, his drive, his work, his confidence.

We went on for 2 1/2 more hours and worked the runway and the surrounding fields and bush - I spent most of the time teaching Hunter to sniff the where the birds were. At the end of our patrol I had him sniffing them out and flushing them out near the small water way. We are working on attaching a command to his natural hunt drive and continue to teach him the scent of the birds, to show interest in the birds.

When we were done he was as happy and energetic as he was when we started - that impressed me. His reward at the end of our shift was to play ball a little bit and do some agility on the police k9 unit equipment.

Fantastic first day. I am so honoured to have such a wonderful, capable working partner.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

That is so awesome. What a wonderful job and dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very proud of both of you. You guys have worked very hard and come a very long way and only big and good things are in your future together!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So will you be doing this year round? Or just during the 'breeding' season? Good Job Hunter and Angel. I bet you are whipped too.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Congratulations to the both of you! Sounds like a good days work.

Watch the wingtip vortices and the jet blast as it spreads. You don't want him getting any FOD in his eyes. The wingtip vortices are generated upon rotation. The heavier and slower the aircraft is the more severe they are. Aircraft such as most Airbus and the newer 737NG's that have the winglets on the tips cut down on this some but don't eliminate it entirely.

The larger B-777, 747, A330 and A340 will have the most severe wingtip vortices.

Just a heads up for you.

It might not be a bad idea for you to invest in either an aviation receiver or a scanner in the 108-136 Mhz band and monitor the frequencies in use at your airport so you know what is going on on the ground, who is who, and who is up next, or landing next. During busy times they can be spaced as close as three miles of separation, closer for dependent simultaneous approaches if you have parallel runways at least 2500' apart.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> Congratulations to the both of you! Sounds like a good days work.
> 
> Watch the wingtip vortices and the jet blast as it spreads. You don't want him getting any FOD in his eyes. The wingtip vortices are generated upon rotation. The heavier and slower the aircraft is the more severe they are. Aircraft such as most Airbus and the newer 737NG's that have the winglets on the tips cut down on this some but don't eliminate it entirely.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice!! Thank you!!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Aircraft such as most *Airbus* .


 

i thought they were all grounded due to design faults?

have you got yr own radio station?

i am in the middle of rebuilding my antenna mast.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I hadn't heard of any Airbus grounding since last year when the A380 was grounded for wing cracks.

No radio station, I just monitor wideband from 150 Khz through 512 Mhz.


----------

